# Construction jobs anyone?



## Joe Fink (Sep 28, 2007)

I have been fortunate enough to stay busy when I most needed it, until now... I have been looking in the area for any superintendent, quality control, project management positions with no luck. I havelots of experience in custom homes andlight commercial work. If anyone knowsof anyone hiring in the area please let me know. 

Also in the interim if anyone needs any deck, fence or any general handyman type of work done, I am available and experienced in almost any type of construction work.

Thanks everyone!

Joe Fink

602-6275


----------

